# ATV Plow setup Newb - What do I all need?



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

I am thinking about getting in the plowing game. I have a Grizzly 700 and there seems to be a ton of options for it. I'll be plowing my driveway and some of the neighbors. They are fairly long and I want to get the right setup the first time that will do a good job and last a long time. 

Looking on moose plows website, I would like to get a 60" straight blade. Then I need to order a "plow push tube" and an ATV "bottom mount" correct?

Then I still need to order a manual lift kit or a winch right?

With a setup like this, I can manually angle the blade right/left/straight correct?

So we're looking at ~1000 dollars?

Just want to make sure I know what I'm getting into before I take a crack at it!

Thanks for any information!


----------



## gwrider (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm new also and not sure which blade is best. Is there an advantage to either the straight blade or the State plow blade? What are the guidelines for when each should be used?

Thanks.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes you will need a push tube and the bottom mount. They are separate. I would go with a winch, faster and easier to deal with. The cable will probably break so I carry extra clamps and lineman pliers to fix it (with the correct size sockets for the clamps). You can go synthetic rope and a very sharp knife. The Moose 60" does angle manually left and right. I have a straight blade and have never had problems pushing. I don't know what the advantage of the State plow would be. Hope all of this helps. Oh yeah take a good shovel. You will need it!!! Eventually.


----------



## sm04257 (Dec 19, 2009)

i also use a moose blade with a winch on a honda foreman i have been using this setup for several years now, some dealers are on ebay and have the complete package there


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The new boss unit looks bad ass.


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

1olddogtwo;1644611 said:


> The new boss unit looks bad ass.


Yes it is, 1olddogtwo. Thumbs Up Check it out here.

http://www.bossplow.com/atv-plows


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A mini DXT SS Vee would be sweet


----------



## billporterfield (Oct 29, 2011)

Just had my Polaris 550 EPS equipt with the new Boss 5' Poly fully hydraulic plow and if it works as good as looks I'm one happy snow lover. Will attach pictures later


----------



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.

The boss plow does look great. I thought they had limited support for brands this year since it was a new design?

Given the choice, I think I would go that route. Maybe I'll have to wait a year unless they get something put together.


----------



## billporterfield (Oct 29, 2011)

*here is is-The Boss ATV*

All hydraulic, push button controls, let it snow


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1644611 said:


> The new boss unit looks bad ass.


Comes with a bad ass price too. $3000 or something. Limited to what machines it goes on too. Full electric Hydro is nice thou. Def a pia jumping off machine to angle blade all the time.


----------



## billporterfield (Oct 29, 2011)

Price tag was 2 grand installed, Polaris 550 and 850 I know fits and if your really fast it can be removed from machine in 30 seconds. The winch switch was repositioned and up.down, right/left switch at finger reach.


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for your purchase! Looking forward to seeing photos of it pushing snow this winter!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

What ATV models does it fit? Will there be more?


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

*Available:*
2009 & Newer Polaris 550/850 Sportsman
2012 & Newer Yamaha Grizzly 550/700

Coming soon is the Polaris Sportsman 500HO. Also, additional undercarriages are in the works and will be announced soon.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Anything in the pipeline for 2000-current Kawaski Prairie/Brute Force?


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

We will be working on an application for the Kawasaki Brute Force that should be available next year provided everything tests out good.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

BOSS_JG;1649847 said:


> We will be working on an application for the Kawasaki Brute Force that should be available next year provided everything tests out good.


Will it work for an '03 Prairie 650?


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

We are continuing to evaluate a variety of ATV applications. However, I am not aware of the Prairie being on the list yet. However, that does not mean it won't be added at a later date.


----------



## Bobcatjerry (Dec 4, 2013)

I bought a Boss v-plow for my 4010 Mule Diesel. This is truly a plow! With variable direction on wings to creating a scoop, this plow works awesome. I had a manual straight blade plow and it was a really challenge to be able to get rid of the snow as my driveway (250 Ft plus) has curves going in all directions. I cut down my plow time to half. The added weight is also helpful as I can drop the plow down next to the garage and pull the snow back. Boss really did a fanatastic job on this.


----------



## ka0mlh (Dec 23, 2009)

any plans in the works for can-am outlander 500 max mount kit?


----------

